

The 100 oldest domains on the internet - mqt
http://theforrester.wordpress.com/2007/08/13/the-100-oldest-domains-on-the-internet/

======
bootload
att, hp, ibm, sun, siemens, tek, nec, adobe, unisys, apple, prime, ncr, sco,
wyse but no Microsoft

